

Ask HN:Feedback on website for toddlers and preschoolers - palguay

Hi HN,<p>As a pet project I wanted to do an Iphone or Android app for my three year old daughter.<p>I was looking at diveintohtml5.org and thought that it was easier to create a website that worked in mobile devices and came up with http://www.microangels.in.<p>Most of the existing websites for toddlers/preschoolers use flash so I wanted to try out a site in HTML5. Here is the initial version , I have added a few books which are mostly images . I want to add a few games as the next step.<p>Please let me know your feed back on what you think will be useful for toddlers  . If you have any
 other suggestions on how to improve this website and feedback/critique on the existing site is appreciated.<p>I have checked this on my nexus one and the page renders fine but do not have an Iphone so it would be great if you let me know if it works well on a iOS device . This site does not work in IE as of now.
======
palguay
Clickable Link <a href='www.microangels.in> <http://www.microangels.in> </a>

------
rchaudhary
I just checked it on iphone and looks fine, I was also able to flip through
the pages of the books.

~~~
palguay
Thanks

